# Evangelism Nightmare



## Herald (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.sermonspice.com/videos/722/evangelism-linebacker-no-excuses/

A hint of Armianism? Maybe...but it does send a poignant message that we should be sharing our faith in Christ as God gives opportunity.

P.S. My pastor shared this with me and I agree that a video like this should never be used during sermon time.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, brother. Good stuff! (  )


----------



## Archlute (Jan 21, 2007)

Ouch!!! You could see several of the actors getting tensed up right before the tackle, since they knew what was coming (especially if that was take four!). Pretty hilarious.


----------

